# youtube not working cm9 alpha 2



## bfeij (Feb 25, 2012)

I have tried everything and I can't get YouTube to work on any browser. Before any of you roll your keys please know I have looked everywhere and tried several things before posting this. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ndinfla (Aug 28, 2011)

are you doing a clean install? Please check to make sure alpha 2 was in fact installed
Check under about tablet

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

no solution, known limitation.


----------



## alopez729 (Jan 30, 2012)

i had same issues, until i updated the YOUTUBE app within the market, you have to manually look for it and update it. . .i also see you stated you cant go on youtube on your browser, download adobe flash player and within the browser settings > go to Advanced > and User Agent and change it to desktop form see if it helps make sure all plug-ins are enabled


----------



## bfeij (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you for your suggestions but now the market won't let me on - says no connectivity. I'm starting to get quite a hobby here.


----------



## alopez729 (Jan 30, 2012)

try re flashing the gapps and if your having wifi issues just forget your network > turn off wifi > and turn it back on and connect to your network make sure you go into advanced settings to not make your wifi sleep when screen is off


----------



## bfeij (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks I got it working. I was installing the night lies but I believe the problem was that I had to set it to desktop. Thanks again for all your suggestions.


----------



## lllGurulll (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm having similar issues. Youtube app is completely updated and have my display set for desktop mode but I still can't view youtube videos within a browser. I get the black box with the arrow but can't click on it at all. Same for any youtube video that is embedded on another site. Oh, I do have Flash player completely updated as well.

Thrilled that Netflix works though.


----------



## chinkster (Dec 18, 2011)

Same

HP Touchpad - CM9a2


----------

